# Has anyone actually ascended?



## DivineBeing (Dec 23, 2021)

I've never seen anyone ascend from Normie to Chad with a single surgery. 

Was there ever anyone who did multiple surgeries and ascended from Normie to Chad? (for example BiMax then Wraparound Jaw then Infraorbitals etc.)

Has anyone ever gotten Modified Lefort 3 and what did it cost?


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 23, 2021)

I could ascend with rhino


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 23, 2021)

Yeah I've seen people get all those surgeries in DMs and some became Chads and others looked like the same normie with better features.

No, I haven't seen anyone go from a true normie or below to Chad, especially not in 1 surgery. To be a Chad, you need a good eye area, jaw, and midface. If you had 1-2 out of the 3, you'd already be at least high tier normie. It's currently impossible to go from normie to Chad since eye area surgeries are in their early days. Zygo/midface surgeries are also pretty limited.


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 23, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> I could ascend with rhino


Post Face so we can assess


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yeah I've seen people get all those surgeries in DMs and some became Chads and others looked like the same normie with better features.


Was there a correlation between the surgery type performed and whether they became Chad or not (e.g. did Jaw implants always ascend normies and Rhino's never did? Or was there none of that behaviour?)

What surgery ascended the highest percentage of normies to chads from the pics you have seen?


----------



## Rift (Dec 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yeah I've seen people get all those surgeries in DMs and some became Chads and others looked like the same normie with better features.
> 
> No, I haven't seen anyone go from a true normie or below to Chad, especially not in 1 surgery. To be a Chad, you need a good eye area, jaw, and midface. If you had 1-2 out of the 3, you'd already be at least high tier normie. It's currently impossible to go from normie to Chad since eye area surgeries are in their early days. Zygo/midface surgeries are also pretty limited.


Imagine being 6'7 and rotting on this forum. Just lol


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 23, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> Was there a correlation between the surgery type performed and whether they became Chad or not (e.g. did Jaw implants always ascend normies and Rhino's never did? Or was there none of that behaviour?)
> 
> What surgery ascended the highest percentage of normies to chads from the pics you have seen?


Rhinos don't ascend you to Chad. They can only make you less ugly and in the best case scenario can ascend you from being below average to being average if you have a massive nose. Jaw implants were the highest % of ascensions.

The thing that ascended most normies to Chad-level was taking steroids. Stop planning surgeries like an autist if you're already normie and hit the gym on some gear. Getting 20 small surgeries isn't going to do shit. Only surgeries that are worth it are to fix big failos.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 23, 2021)

Rift said:


> Imagine being 6'7 and rotting on this forum. Just lol


What else am I supposed to do? I have no friends or anything and it's due to me being extremely ugly in my upbringing and still only a ltn now.


----------



## Rift (Dec 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What else am I supposed to do? I have no friends or anything and it's due to me being extremely ugly in my upbringing and still only a ltn now.


You're 6'7 jfl. Literally go slit your wrists


----------



## gamma (Dec 23, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> I've never seen anyone ascend from Normie to Chad with a single surgery


It's impossible with a SINGLE surgery


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> It's impossible with a SINGLE surgery



Yeah my incoming surgery bill for the face alone is way beyond 100k USD right now. I'm just wondering whether it has to be that way.

Surely Modified Lefort 3 or other Osteotomies that move the whole face have the potential to ascend someone hard?


----------



## datboijj (Dec 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Rhinos don't ascend you to Chad. They can only make you less ugly and in the best case scenario can ascend you from being below average to being average if you have a massive nose. Jaw implants were the highest % of ascensions.
> 
> The thing that ascended most normies to Chad-level was taking steroids. Stop planning surgeries like an autist if you're already normie and hit the gym on some gear. Getting 20 small surgeries isn't going to do shit. Only surgeries that are worth it are to fix big failos.
> 
> View attachment 1456027


people don't understand that rhino is just like removing a huge pimple on your face
nothing much will add to your psl


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Dec 23, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> I've never seen anyone ascend from Normie to Chad with a single surgery.
> 
> Was there ever anyone who did multiple surgeries and ascended from Normie to Chad? (for example BiMax then Wraparound Jaw then Infraorbitals etc.)
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten Modified Lefort 3 and what did it cost?


There are ascended users. Most people get their with softmaxxing only.

@chadison had a great ascension with gym + rhinoplasty. There are other users but his was very noticeable for me. 

There was also orb who had an incredible ascension. But I think he just softmaxxed up.


----------



## Sens (Dec 23, 2021)

@Salludon 

This guy


----------



## JustAFewMM (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> Yeah my incoming surgery bill for the face alone is way beyond 100k USD right now. I'm just wondering whether it has to be that way.
> 
> Surely Modified Lefort 3 or other Osteotomies that move the whole face have the potential to ascend someone hard?


how do you afford that


----------



## Fart mic (Dec 24, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Yeah I have tbh


post face


----------



## Fart mic (Dec 24, 2021)

JustAFewMM said:


> how do you afford that


u have to


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 24, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> I could ascend with rhino


How do you know that? Have you ever morphed yourself? Make a motion video of yourself from all angle. Then take screenshots from various angles and make realistic morphs. Look at various rhino before/afters to gauge what is realistic. But tbh, I'd just softmax if I were you. There's a possibility your face might change as you enter your 20s.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 24, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yeah I've seen people get all those surgeries in DMs and some became Chads and others looked like the same normie with better features.
> 
> No, I haven't seen anyone go from a true normie or below to Chad, especially not in 1 surgery. To be a Chad, you need a good eye area, jaw, and midface. If you had 1-2 out of the 3, you'd already be at least high tier normie. It's currently impossible to go from normie to Chad since eye area surgeries are in their early days. Zygo/midface surgeries are also pretty limited.


This. And surgeries can be very unpredictable. Imo, if you are a non-deformed normie, you are just better off getting minor procedures such rhino, HT etc. Becoming chad with just surgery is virtually impossible.


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

If I had money I could definitely brutemaxx and look like a masculine mogger , but nobody wants to perform surgeries on me in this cucked land


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> If I had money I could definitely brutemaxx and look like a masculine mogger , but nobody wants to perform surgeries on me in this cucked land


Why does no one do surgeries on you in your country?

I thought money talks lol


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> Why does no one do surgeries on you in your country?
> 
> I thought money talks lol


In Germany it's complicated , there is probably some ethnic doc that would perform surgeries here , but the best surgeons work only with eligible patients (which I'm not)


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> In Germany it's complicated , there is probably some ethnic doc that would perform surgeries here , but the best surgeons work only with eligible patients (which I'm not)


what kind of surgery are you trying to get?


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> what kind of surgery are you trying to get?


First and foremost genioplasty (taller chin) , then prob BiMax (or bsso) after that rhino would be good , and on top of it buccal fat removal with maybe slight hair transplant and if needed fillers


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> First and foremost genioplasty (taller chin) , then prob BiMax (or bsso) after that rhino would be good , and on top of it buccal fat removal with maybe slight hair transplant and if needed fillers


Looks like a solid plan. 

Would you have to pay it out of pocket? How long would you need to save for that?


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> Looks like a solid plan.
> 
> Would you have to pay it out of pocket? How long would you need to save for that?


I have currently saved 5k , would need ca 20-30 k for all of this. It's all for the sake of being good looking , it's not like I'm hideous now or anything , but being average isn't good enough nowadays


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> I have currently saved 5k , would need ca 20-30 k for all of this. It's all for the sake of being good looking , it's not like I'm hideous now or anything , but being average isn't good enough nowadays


Nice 20-30k doesn't seem that much for all the surgeries you mentioned. 

I have almost the same surgeries I need and they tally up to around 100k USD for me

Do you have a pic of your face?


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> Nice 20-30k doesn't seem that much for all the surgeries you mentioned.
> 
> I have almost the same surgeries I need and they tally up to around 100k USD for me
> 
> Do you have a pic of your face?


Yeah , I posted plenty times
100k seems too much


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Dec 24, 2021)

need buccal fat removal/a proper maxilla construction i have a wide skull and an ok chin/jaw but my cheeks are chubby af even at 14 percent bf


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> Yeah , I posted plenty times
> 100k seems too much
> View attachment 1456647
> View attachment 1456649
> ...


Wtf you look good lol. I think your main flaw is your face is too wide - how do you fix that?


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> Wtf you look good lol. I think your main flaw is your face is too wide - how do you fix that?


Look at the nose , it's also an issue + long philtrum (that's why I need taller chin to offset that) . Fixing wide face , seems like almost and impossible thing , I have VERY wide face something like 15+cm bizygomatic width (around 16cm  jfl) . I used to look much better before I enrolled into college and gained bloat because of stress , these 2 pics are from 3 years ago , my bones were much more defined


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> Look at the nose , it's also an issue + long philtrum (that's why I need taller chin to offset that) . Fixing wide face , seems like almost and impossible thing , I have VERY wide face something like 15+cm bizygomatic width (around 16cm  jfl) . I used to look much better before I enrolled into college and gained bloat because of stress , these 2 pics are from 3 years ago , my bones were much more defined
> 
> View attachment 1456674


Yeah seems you descended since college. I think your midface also got longer somehow lol. 

Yeah maybe making the face taller to ogremaxx is the best way to ascend for you.

Although in South Korea they do face slimming surgeries around the cheek region and jaw region. But I agree you need a taller chin due to long philtrum


----------



## BigBoletus (Dec 24, 2021)

what about from incel - 3 psl to high tier normie - 5~5.25 PSL? He can still slay in the right circumastances. 
one of the biggest ascensions I've ever seen


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

BigBoletus said:


> what about from incel - 3 psl to high tier normie - 5~5.25 PSL? He can still slay in the right circumastances.
> one of the biggest ascensions I've ever seen


Yeah looks like Keanu Reeves absolute mogger ascension


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> Look at the nose , it's also an issue + long philtrum (that's why I need taller chin to offset that) . Fixing wide face , seems like almost and impossible thing , I have VERY wide face something like 15+cm bizygomatic width (around 16cm  jfl) . I used to look much better before I enrolled into college and gained bloat because of stress , these 2 pics are from 3 years ago , my bones were much more defined
> 
> View attachment 1456674


wide face is good you just need more forward growth with bimax


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> First and foremost genioplasty (taller chin) , then prob BiMax (or bsso) after that rhino would be good , and on top of it buccal fat removal with maybe slight hair transplant and if needed fillers


Why get genio before bimax? Why not Bimax with ccw and genio at the same time? Have you tried morphing yourself?


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> wide face is good you just need more forward growth with bimax


 More maxilliary growth right ?


----------



## Exsubhuman (Dec 24, 2021)

i have acended from incel to HTN via trimax, i am gonna have custom impants too soo nto acend to chadlite


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

Exsubhuman said:


> i have acended from incel to HTN via trimax, i am gonna have custom impants too soo nto acend to chadlite


show pictures


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> More maxilliary growth right ?
> View attachment 1456816


you got insane bones though won't a bimax apemaxx you?


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Why get genio before bimax? Why not Bimax with ccw and genio at the same time? Have you tried morphing yourself?


Because the plastic surgeon I've met said it's very expensive if doing for cosmetic purposes here in Germany (he said there's no medical reasons for me to do it) , from this picture I think the maxilla is slightly behind the mandible






I've made quick the 2 morphs in Faceapp , but somehow I have the feeling that no surgery in word will yield these results , I'd say from 4.5psl to 5/5.25


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> you got insane bones though won't a bimax apemaxx you?


Idk , I was thinking the same , but apparently there's always some room for improvement and more bones would help me to make my face more "lean"


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> Yeah , I posted plenty times
> 100k seems too much
> View attachment 1456647
> View attachment 1456649
> ...


You don’t need bimax at all. If anything you need it for a taller lower third. But you can use chinwing or genio only for that. Projection wise you are fine. Bimax would be overkill


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> Because the plastic surgeon I've met said it's very expensive if doing for cosmetic purposes here in Germany (he said there's no medical reasons for me to do it) , from this picture I think the maxilla is slightly behind the mandible
> 
> View attachment 1456817
> 
> ...


I guess your cheeks became hollower and your nose got smaller in these morphs. I don't think these morphs are unrealistic btw (In fact, there's barely any difference). I have seen filler results more extreme than this. Heck, even leanmaxxing could get you most of the change. But tbh, I don't think there really is any surgery that could seriously benefit you. Try chin fillers or get a slight genio for height.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 24, 2021)

one job away said:


> You don’t need bimax at all. If anything you need it for a taller lower third. But you can use chinwing or genio only for that. Projection wise you are fine. Bimax would be overkill


What are thoughts on the morphs he shared?


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> I guess your cheeks became hollower and your nose got smaller in these morphs. I don't think these morphs are unrealistic btw (In fact, there's barely any difference). I have seen filler results more extreme than this. Heck, even leanmaxxing could get you most of the change. But tbh, I don't think there really is any surgery that could seriously benefit you. Try chin fillers or get a slight genio for height.


Tbh this is true : when for me the difference may seem like day and night , for average observer the difference will be negligible


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> What are thoughts on the morphs he shared?


Haven’t seen them


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 24, 2021)

one job away said:


> You don’t need bimax at all. If anything you need it for a taller lower third. But you can use chinwing or genio only for that. Projection wise you are fine. Bimax would be overkill


What are the limits of those procedures for providing vertical height? I saw a response by eppley where he stated 10-12 mm vertical genios are possible with bone grafts. Of course, if you have that much deficiency then it's likely your jaw is fucked and you need bimax anyway. But genio is a lot less invasive than bimax and cheaper too. I know it's a cope surgery but I have seen a couple of genio results that were legit improvements.


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

one job away said:


> Haven’t seen them


He means this
Imho 4.5 psl to 5 psl


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> What are the limits of those procedures for providing vertical height? I saw a response by eppley where he stated 10-12 mm vertical genios are possible with bone grafts. Of course, if you have that much deficiency then it's likely your jaw is fucked and you need bimax anyway. But genio is a lot less invasive than bimax and cheaper too. I know it's a cope surgery but I have seen a couple of genio results that were legit improvements.


10-12 mm seems like a lot , considering the average chin height is slightly above 2 cm. 
BiMax is considered more or less safe to perform. I think , that genio Isn't cope for people with short head (brachycephalic) like mine


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> 10-12 mm seems like a lot , considering the average chin height is slightly above 2 cm.
> BiMax is considered more or less safe to perform. I think , that genio Isn't cope for people with short head (brachycephalic) like mine


Yeah it is a lot. But check this thread from realself:









How much vertical length can a sliding genioplasty add to my chin?


Hey i want a taller and more masculine chin. I thought sliding genioplasty might be right for this. I've read that vertical increases from 10 to 12mm's are...




www.realself.com





Eppley's response:

"A 10 to 12mm vertical increase would be common in many cases of vertical chin lengthening. The vertical bony gap created is filled with an interpositional allogeneic bone graft. If you want to aesthetically know how much vertical chin lengthening you need, open your mouth and set the chin where its length looks good to you…and then measure the distance between your front teeth. That distance will be how much your chin needs to be vertically lengthened to achieve you aesthetic goals."

I don't think you need that much vertical length and even then it won't make as much difference as you think. I guess you might improve 0.25-0.5 PSL from genio. Genio isn't cope for you as your jaws are well developed just a bit deficient vertically. It's a cope for people with legitimate recession. It still improves them just not to the extent bimax does.


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> He means this
> Imho 4.5 psl to 5 psl
> View attachment 1456847
> 
> View attachment 1456848


Gl morphs.
Front is more of a implant morph. You can achieve more width with a bimax as well but idk if that’s a good solution and I don’t think it’s easy to find a surgeon who does bimax widening anyways.

chinwise it’s easily doable with a genio.

The 3/4 seems. Like you gave yourself a better ogee and a better maxilla. That won’t happen unless you get zygo implants as well.

I mean if you wanna do a bimax it’s up to you and if you can find a surgeon. I doubt it but whatever. Also bimax has risks. Aesthetic risks as well. You don’t have to end up better looking. We also have BDD induced bimax cases who failed and now look far worse on this forum.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 24, 2021)

one job away said:


> Gl morphs.
> Front is more of a implant morph. You can achieve more width with a bimax as well but idk if that’s a good solution and I don’t think it’s easy to find a surgeon who does bimax widening anyways.
> 
> chinwise it’s easily doable with a genio.
> ...


I don't get the chin part. Just checked with paint and the chin length/shape barely changed. I think he used the small nose and cheekbone filters in faceapp.


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

one job away said:


> Gl morphs.
> Front is more of a implant morph. You can achieve more width with a bimax as well but idk if that’s a good solution and I don’t think it’s easy to find a surgeon who does bimax widening anyways.
> 
> chinwise it’s easily doable with a genio.
> ...





Pakicel said:


> I don't get the chin part. Just checked with paint and the chin length/shape barely changed. I think he used the small nose and cheekbone filters in faceapp.


Yes , only that


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

one job away said:


> Gl morphs.
> Front is more of a implant morph. You can achieve more width with a bimax as well but idk if that’s a good solution and I don’t think it’s easy to find a surgeon who does bimax widening anyways.
> 
> chinwise it’s easily doable with a genio.
> ...





one job away said:


> Gl morphs.
> Front is more of a implant morph. You can achieve more width with a bimax as well but idk if that’s a good solution and I don’t think it’s easy to find a surgeon who does bimax widening anyways.
> 
> chinwise it’s easily doable with a genio.
> ...


When I lose the water bloat , my cheekbones are visible , I think I should try to lose the bloat or fat underneath instead of zygos implants


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> When I lose the water bloat , my cheekbones are visible , I think I should try to lose the bloat or fat underneath instead of zygos implants


@Pakicel do you know how to deal with water retention in face ?


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> @Pakicel do you know how to deal with water retention in face ?


IDK about that. Search this forum. There's likely a thread on this. Zygo implants are very unpredictable and I don't think you need them as you have good zygos already.


----------



## Fart mic (Dec 24, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> First pic is me in April livin in da hood with no hair and bunch of acne. Now I live in gated community and less acne and less forehead wrinkles due to my first treatment of baby Botox. Guys tell me more things to improve on other than acne scars as I’m currently scheduled to have my $15,000 treatment begin in July


Before and afters


----------



## Titbot (Dec 24, 2021)

Surgery is cope


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> Yes , only that


Looked to me like you fixed a small assymetry in the chin. But maybe I was imagining things since you said you wanted a genio.

either way a bimax doesn’t get you the frontal changes you morphed. side profile wise or 3/4 wise I agree your maxilla is a bit lacking but the changes your morphed won’t be the result most likely.

Bimax isn’t a surgery that should be used to perfect someone as it can go the opposite direction as well. The soft tissue could behave in a way that you look bloated or chimpmaxxed. I personally wouldn’t take the risk if I was you. Your morph is pretty specific and rather model tier bone structure and soft tissue. Bimax simply moved your bones forward. I think that morphing yourself like that is more dreaming than reality and will leave you unsatisfied.


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 24, 2021)

one job away said:


> Looked to me like you fixed a small assymetry in the chin. But maybe I was imagining things since you said you wanted a genio.
> 
> either way a bimax doesn’t get you the frontal changes you morphed. side profile wise or 3/4 wise I agree your maxilla is a bit lacking but the changes your morphed won’t be the result most likely.
> 
> Bimax isn’t a surgery that should be used to perfect someone as it can go the opposite direction as well. The soft tissue could behave in a way that you look bloated or chimpmaxxed. I personally wouldn’t take the risk if I was you. Your morph is pretty specific and rather model tier bone structure and soft tissue. Bimax simply moved your bones forward. I think that morphing yourself like that is more dreaming than reality and will leave you unsatisfied.


Yeah, agree with this one , the best I can do for now is genioplasty and softmaxxing (hairstyle , skin ,bf% , water retention), and maybe small non invasive cosmetic procedures with fillers . The results are never predictable , in the end I might end up looking better or worse than the morph , only time and looksmaxxing dedication will show


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> I've never seen anyone ascend from Normie to Chad with a single surgery.
> 
> Was there ever anyone who did multiple surgeries and ascended from Normie to Chad? (for example BiMax then Wraparound Jaw then Infraorbitals etc.)
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten Modified Lefort 3 and what did it cost?


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

F


one job away said:


> View attachment 1457591


uark is this LF3? Looks insane - from Subhuman to retired slayer


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> F
> 
> uark is this LF3? Looks insane - from Subhuman to retired slayer


Normal bimax. Afaik lf3 is just a meme surgery.

I think he also got implants


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> F
> 
> uark is this LF3? Looks insane - from Subhuman to retired slayer


Also I knew someone who left the looksmax Community. Went from subhuman side to Chadlite-chad side bimax only (lf1). Never seen his front tho


----------



## Titbot (Dec 24, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What else am I supposed to do? I have no friends or anything and it's due to me being extremely ugly in my upbringing and still only a ltn





one job away said:


> Also I knew someone who left the looksmax Community. Went from subhuman side to Chadlite-chad side. Never seen his front tho


No one ascends from surgery’s. Chad is a chad with or without surgery


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

Titbot said:


> No one ascends from surgery’s. Chad is a chad with or without surgery


Ok


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 24, 2021)

one job away said:


> Also I knew someone who left the looksmax Community. Went from subhuman side to Chadlite-chad side bimax only (lf1). Never seen his front tho


How badly was his maxilla recessed? Is that the guy on reddit with blue eyes or someone else?


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> I've never seen anyone ascend from Normie to Chad with a single surgery.
> 
> Was there ever anyone who did multiple surgeries and ascended from Normie to Chad? (for example BiMax then Wraparound Jaw then Infraorbitals etc.)
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten Modified Lefort 3 and what did it cost?


Also just look into dr sailers portfolio. He ascended tons of ppl with bimax and implants. But apparently he also photoshopped the results. Dunno if that is true or not


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> How badly was his maxilla recessed?


Dunno. Was a gook. Never made it past greycel but he made a famous „just had bimax AMA“ thread. He deleted his account here and never shared his face public so you gotta take my word for it


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

one job away said:


> Normal bimax. Afaik lf3 is just a meme surgery.
> 
> I think he also got implants


His eye area seems to be more robust? 

How did that happen or am I misguided?


----------



## Titbot (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> His eye area seems to be more robust?
> 
> How did that happen or am I misguided?


He’s wearing glasses you can’t see shit


----------



## damnit (Dec 24, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> Because the plastic surgeon I've met said it's very expensive if doing for cosmetic purposes here in Germany (he said there's no medical reasons for me to do it) , from this picture I think the maxilla is slightly behind the mandible
> 
> View attachment 1456817
> 
> ...



dude you are squinting hard one this one, you look masc but don't do a squinting face like this


----------



## Gonnabechad (Dec 24, 2021)

i have ascended from ltn to chadlite

but i've done a multidude of looksmaxes, ranging from frauding (squint, suck cheek, lifts etc), softmaxxes (microblading, minoxidil, dutasteride, gymax etc) to hardmaxxes (bimax, fatgraft, buccal fat removal, steroids, HT, accutane, etc)

The entire process took couple years.

Biggest transformations (more than 2 PSL) usually come with the king of looksmaxes: bimax and leanmax.


----------



## DivineBeing (Dec 24, 2021)

C


Gonnabechad said:


> i have ascended from ltn to chadlite
> 
> but i've done a multidude of looksmax, ranging from frauding (squint, suck cheek, lifts etc) softmaxxes (microblading, minoxidil, dutasteride, gymax etc) to hardmaxxes (bimax, fatgraft, buccal fat removal, steroids, HT, accutane, etc)
> 
> The entire process took couple years.


Can you send pics? 

I'm in a similar situation starting my ascension. 

Also, what surgery made the most difference to you? 

What advice would you give to your younger self in retrospect?


----------



## SuperSaiyanMew (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> I've never seen anyone ascend from Normie to Chad with a single surgery.
> 
> Was there ever anyone who did multiple surgeries and ascended from Normie to Chad? (for example BiMax then Wraparound Jaw then Infraorbitals etc.)
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten Modified Lefort 3 and what did it cost?


Salludon ascended


----------



## Gonnabechad (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> C
> 
> Can you send pics?
> 
> ...



Surgery would be when i did bimax + rhino + fatgraft on undereye+zygo (they've been done in just one process).

But the most ascension PSL wise from one procedure came from leanmax.


----------



## one job away (Dec 24, 2021)

Gonnabechad said:


> i have ascended from ltn to chadlite
> 
> but i've done a multidude of looksmaxes, ranging from frauding (squint, suck cheek, lifts etc), softmaxxes (microblading, minoxidil, dutasteride, gymax etc) to hardmaxxes (bimax, fatgraft, buccal fat removal, steroids, HT, accutane, etc)
> 
> ...


Yeah can you share pics in dm ? Im about to get a bimax in 4 months. Kinda need that motivation


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Dec 24, 2021)

Win maybe?


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 24, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> I've never seen anyone ascend from Normie to Chad with a single surgery.


Yes but that’s to be expected, no? Unless you were very good looking prior and only had one feature that was fucking you up major like a horrid looking nose but that’s not the case for most people.m


DivineBeing said:


> Was there ever anyone who did multiple surgeries and ascended from Normie to Chad? (for example BiMax then Wraparound Jaw then Infraorbitals etc.)


I think so, I’ve seen some good before and afters though a lot of people never quite become Chad but perhaps Chadlite?


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 24, 2021)

After 10 years of looksmaxing and gymmaxing, with near perfect nutrition, sleep, skincare, supplementation, mewing, hard chewing, NT maxing, meditation, nofap, cold approach, etc. I hooked up with a few attractive girls at parties and things, although they were crazy emotionally unstable druggies, and I didn't enjoy the sex much because there was no emotional connection, they sounded and felt fake, even during sex, and they'd say dumb shit they heard in porn like "do like that?" the whole time, or try to hook up with me within view of their male roomates that had crushes on them, or any number of crazy sociopathic shit. And this is rare to get, with tons of effort and putting myself in dangerous situations. BTW I never kissed a girl or even flirted with a girl in real life, until many years after college.

I now think it's not worth the effort, but keep looks maxing to feel better about myself when I look in the mirror. Trying to money max so I can afford new looksmaxing solutions, and anti aging, as they pass human trials and get approved. I enjoy this forum, and still learn new things from time to time.


----------



## Timelessbrah (Dec 26, 2021)

DivineBeing said:


> I've never seen anyone ascend from Normie to Chad with a single surgery.
> 
> Was there ever anyone who did multiple surgeries and ascended from Normie to Chad? (for example BiMax then Wraparound Jaw then Infraorbitals etc.)
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten Modified Lefort 3 and what did it cost?


I have, read my threads history.


----------



## ChristianChad (Mar 27, 2022)

Exsubhuman said:


> i have acended from incel to HTN via trimax, i am gonna have custom impants too soo nto acend to chadlite


Pm me pics


----------



## Aesthetica (Mar 27, 2022)

DivineBeing said:


> I've never seen anyone ascend from Normie to Chad with a single surgery.


Well, no fucking shit. Odds are they were already Chadlite if that was the case. 
I´d say there have been a sizeable portion of people that have ascended. Though most that ascend wont bother posting their ascension for others to see.


----------

